# CM 690 update Build



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm ordering a:

Asus 4850 512MB Gdd3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?ISList=14-121-253-S01%2c14-121-253-S02%2c14-121-253-S03%2c14-121-253-S04%2c14-121-253-S05%2c14-121-253-S06&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814121253&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=ASUS%20Radeon%20HD%204850%20EAH4850%2fHTDI%2f512M%20Video%20Card%20-%20Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121253

And a GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-DS4H amd 790gx 

http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA790GP-DS4H/MA790GP_DS4H%20copy.jpg

http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA790GP-DS4H/g1.htm

look at my current specs to see whats in my rig, tell me if you like it.

ill post pics after i get my parts!!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

Finished the wiring, put all new parts in and also uv light and cables, with clear side panel























More Pics


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 15, 2008)

Move that 2nd ram stick into the 3rd port for running the memory in dual-channel. It will increase your rams throughput/more bandwidth for each.


----------



## Raovac (Sep 15, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Move that 2nd ram stick into the 3rd port for running the memory in dual-channel. It will increase your rams throughput/more bandwidth for each.




 You are incorrect. :shadedshu
This board runs dual channel in slots 1 and 2, or 3 and 4, or 1, 2, 3 and 4. So he has it right! 


 And welcome to the 690 club, nice rig!


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 15, 2008)

Ya according to the color coding (like that on most boards) he has it right should be running dual channel right as it is


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

yea i looked in the mobo manual and it said slot 1 and 2 are dual and 3 and 4 are dual


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

heres a screen shot of my desktop


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2008)

apple skin/theme on a windows os BLASPHEMY!!
Nice i like all the lights


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 15, 2008)

lol thanks i wanna get another uv light for the bottom of my case then it would light up like a mofo.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Sep 17, 2008)

Before






After


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 8, 2008)

i have to replace my damn power supply cuz it keeps on buzzing and shit when im playing crysis war head and my voltages are way off on it. so there goes a hundred bucks i was going to buy a new quad core amd


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 8, 2008)

oh by the way i got a new arctic cooling twin turbo cooler for my 4850

Stock cooler: 60-65C idle, 80-90C load

Twin Turbo 50$ (including shipping): 40-45C idle, 50-55C load


heres a shot


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 17, 2008)

No power supply / video card





i got my new corsair 520W PSU





The thing still makes weird screeching noises like my old psu i replaced. this happends when playing crysis and still crashes every time i try to play it. here a vid and pic


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

fixed the crysis problem just reninstalled windows except i got vista! 

DX10 baby

new mod case link


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

desktop shot 10-27-08


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 11, 2008)

*???*

I need help with deciding on what will get me the most speed for the money.


keep going with AMD and get a Quad core AMD 9950

or sell my current board and get 

GIGABYTE GA-X48-DS5

and 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200

or

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600


----------



## r9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Get that gigabyte mobo and that lovely q6600 and don`t look back


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 11, 2008)

is the X48 worth getting or should i go with p45 or something like that?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 12, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> is the X48 worth getting or should i go with p45 or something like that?



bump


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

i need help with my artic cooling VGA cooler, the ram heatsinks keep falling off i tried new thermal tape and everything and they just keep falling off.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 18, 2008)

i just bought some spray paint for my first painting adventure, hopefully it turns out good in 30 C weather!

ill post pics after


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 18, 2008)

it turned out ok, kinda crappy and my room smells, but its my first time.. so its not too bad


black and red CM 690 are tight


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

post picts of the paint job


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 18, 2008)

i kinda messed up on the paint job but it still looks sweet

(my camera phone sucks but its alll i got right now)

Post latert


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> is the X48 worth getting or should i go with p45 or something like that?



save up more cash and go i7 920


That cooler is fantastic, but no one knows because of what it looks like


----------



## steelkane (Nov 18, 2008)

for your memory heatsinks, try rubbing alcohol & then rub a clean eraser on them,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2008)

As for your "Intel adventure" I say if you feel like spending that kind of money go ahead. But just my .02 , I think you should go to a Phenom 9850BE.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 18, 2008)

yea it keeps my dual core around 32 C


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 18, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> it turned out ok, kinda crappy and my room smells, but its my first time.. so its not too bad
> 
> 
> black and red CM 690 are tight











kinda poopy quality


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

That looks like you tried to make one thick coat of paint...

Rule number one! Spray multiple thin coats


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont see anythign wrong with that paint job but if you didnt do multiple thin coats he is right about that


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 18, 2008)

yea it was hard as hell to get those mesh screens back into the panels on this case


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> yea it was hard as hell to get those mesh screens back into the panels on this case



why was it hard?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 19, 2008)

theres little mesh tabs you have to unbend all over the panels and then pry them out and that mesh bends easy


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> theres little mesh tabs you have to unbend all over the panels and then pry them out and that mesh bends easy



oh I have seen mesh put in that way before


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 2, 2008)

alright so i might be selling my rig to a friend for about 500 (good ass deal for everything) and go with a i7 and all that good stuff.. check it out

X58 MOBO

i7 920

Corsair 3GB

and a suggestion for  video card also?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 2, 2008)

Theres my power supply too


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

its been a while i thought i would revive this thread.

im gonna post some shots of my current setup later.

i just got an E8500 (used to have E6300) and ive had a DFI p35 that i traded for my ds4h and 9950 BE.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

New Sound Card too






P35 DFI






2X2GB 1066mhz Corsair






Ninja something ha


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 17, 2009)

4ghz superpi






Vantage run at 4ghz w/ my 4850 at 720/1050


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 1, 2009)

well i sold all my main rig, now im building a new one!

i got so far
GTX260 MSI
E8500
Corsair 530W modular
Diablo 2000mhz DDR3

need to get
790i ftw or dfi x48 or similar board (any suggestions?)


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

all i have to say is this thing will most likely be an awesome setup

brows the FS thread there might be someone trying to sell what your looking for


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 3, 2009)

got my gtz260  tommrow i get my diablo ram and im ordering a dfi X48 board


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 3, 2009)

just got my diablo ram d9gtr


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 15, 2009)

just got my new rig together check my specs!!

gtx260 
dfi x48
diablo 2000mhz ddr3
e8500

posting some pics in a min


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------

